# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi >  Khuyến mãi lớn "mừng 20/11-đẹp rạng ngời cùng keyspa"

## thanhthanh39a

*Giảm giá đến 50% cho rất nhiều dịch vụ:*
*10% cho các dịch vụ:* *Trị liệu da bằng sản phẩm Ericson Pháp**Ủ thảo dược làm dày và dài lông mi, lông mày**30% cho các dịch vụ:* *Chăm sóc da mặt bằng  sản phẩm dưỡng da Hàn Quốc* *50% cho các dịch vụ:* *Chăm sóc chuyên sâu như mặt ánh sáng, mặt collagen, tinh chất vàng, thải độc chì.** Chăm sóc da bằng máy oxy (oxy trị mụn, oxy làm trắng, oxy tươi)**Triệt lông bằng công nghệ ánh sáng* *Giảm béo**Massage body thư giãn và trị liệu**Chăm sóc trắng sáng* *Chăm sóc cho da khô* *Chăm sóc cho da nhạy cảm**Chăm sóc cho da hỗn hợp và da dầu*
*Thời gian áp dụng đến 31/10/2014.*

*Rất hân hạnh được phục vụ Quý khách hàng!!*

*Địa chỉ: KeySpa Số nhà 39A- Ngõ 81 Linh Lang - Ba Đình- Hà Nội*

*Hotline: 0904 775 189 - 043 755 6234*

*Website: http://keyspa.com.vn Email: info@keyspa.vn*

----------

